# know where to sell porcelain dolls?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have all 4 of the Little Women porcelain dolls by Wendy Lawson (Ashton Drake Galleries) and they are taking up space in my closet. 

2 were given to me and 2 were given to my sister when we were younger by our late grandmother. My sister didnt want hers when she moved out and I couldnt see splitting up the dolls so I kept all 4. 

Anyway know where to sell such things besides ebay?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no idea.  You could always throw them on Craigslist...other than that...can't be of much help.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

If you start pricing at 99 cents or less on Ebay it's free to list. Donate to Goodwill and you (or your parents) can write it off.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nah I will keep them before I just donate them. They are in real good condition. 

I dont want them to sell for 99cents which could happen so I dont want to put them on ebay


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You could try Etsy.com....but only if they're vintage dolls. Etsy allows handmade (by you) crafts, craft supplies, and vintage items.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

How much are you asking? I have a friend who has a bunch. I am not sure if she would be interested but I can always give it a try.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I would try craigslist first, shipping will be cheaper for a local buyer. Then if no bites maybe ebay?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Chi Chi said:


> How much are you asking? I have a friend who has a bunch. I am not sure if she would be interested but I can always give it a try.


ask her if she is interested - I will take any reasonable offer. Right now I am just researching what they are going for on ebay but its not much so they arent a huge collectors item it seems

I have the girls just like in this listing - we didnt get Marme though so its just 4 dolls
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... K:MEWAX:IT

I could try Craigslist - thats an idea


----------

